
Can we take down the dude wall? Can universities glorify anyone beside white men - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/notes/dude-wall-male-portraits-yale-medical-school-study/
======
rolph
its unfortunate that universities are the gold standard for education and
accreditation. University was one of the most corrupt experiences in my life

